# Northman plow help



## salessn (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello everyone, I have a northman plow and last year it stopped lifting. Ive been trying to figure out what the problem is and I was wondering if i could get some help. The plow goes left and right just fine, the motor does turn on when you flip the lift switch, the lift cylinder very very slowly moves up about 3/4 of an inch and stops, and if i put enough pressure on it, i can push it back down. No leaks and the hydraulic fluid level is fine. Any suggestions? thanks! again left and right works fine.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

new ram packing .adjust presser .


----------



## salessn (Jan 10, 2016)

wouldnt that cause fluid to leak out if that was bad? and how do i adjust the pressure? thanks.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

the ram packing being wore out doesn't mean it will leak out of top of ram .its just by passing the presser to lift the blade. I think they are like the meyer e 47 pumps . motor gear pump under it and 3 valves and coils


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

to replace ram packing you will need basic seal kit .I don't no where to find them ,I do a lot of meyer pump .


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

i would not mess with pressure until you fix pump .where you at . pm you number i can wall you through it .


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

also could be o rings on a valve .black wire .little one in back of pump


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

racer47;2093057 said:


> i would not mess with pressure until you fix pump .where you at . pm you number i can wall you through it .


Nice guy you are!!


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

been their 30 years ago .now i no a little about plow pumps .you got any info on where to find rebuild kit for northman pump .i don't see anything yet but i will keep looking .i do believe their almost like the meyer e 47 pumps .ussmileyflag


----------

